# BINTON - any special things we should bring?



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Never done a rally before, are there conventions about stuff? 

Will there be a communal Bar-B-Q to which we need contribute, or bring a bottle, or do we just lurk inside our respective MH's and lure the odd passer-by for a snifter?

Anything a novice should know - join this thread with info.

Still got to try and get the trailer ramps on, thought I might park driving wheels on them. Need to find a dry pallet as duck board. Kitchen sink ready for loading now.....

Thanks


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

A life jacket would be prudent by the sounds of things.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I will put my life preserver in now - it will be a bottle of single malt....now shall I take an Ardbeg, or pehaps Laphroaig, Highland Park or Glen Ord...this might take some time. 
Have also packed the sweeties for any 'trick or treats' as well. There won't be room for us.

Regards Frank (and see you there).


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Pusser said:


> A life jacket would be prudent by the sounds of things.


As it happens, (not joking), I already have one aboard! How prudent :lol:

There's been a strong drying wind in the Midlands today, should have helped a lot provided one can keep out of "boggy".

I've scrubbed the loading ramps off the inventory, sensible they were, but effing heavy and my brother is having some drains dug so I would have to carry them. Got 20 feet and knew the back would fail so I laid it down and will talke my chances. If it's too bad I'll go "wild" for the weekend.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I will put my life preserver in now - it will be a bottle of single malt....now shall I take an Ardbeg, or pehaps Laphroaig, Highland Park or Glen Ord...this might take some time. 
Have also packed the sweeties for any 'trick or treats' as well. There won't be room for us.

Regards Frank (and see you there).


Edit sorry to post it twice I obviously have been checking the contents too closely.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

take a look at the post rally virgin it's as the mud at binton c u there
chapter


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi John
There are no protocols mate, just drag me into your van and ply me with drink :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Oh I forgot, I am not allowed to drink with my metformin pills, so you just got off lightly matey :lol: :lol: 
See you there

Keith


----------

